# No more karchers...



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry Alfred, they just don't cut the mustard.
How many of you recognise this pic,









Getting myself a kranzle ..


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Karcher PW's have always been pony and always will be.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fac said:


> Getting myself a kranzle ..


Good choice, I changed from a Karcher to a Kranzle and they're a great bit of kit.


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

What one did you get D?
I'm going to see them tomorrow, I fancied the K7 for use at home drawing from a tank.

Yeah Dennis, the bic razors of power cleaning


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Karcher and never has been


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fac said:


> What one did you get D?
> I'm going to see them tomorrow, I fancied the K7 for use at home drawing from a tank.


I went for the K7 as well, been really impressed with it so far.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

dennis said:


> Karcher PW's have always been pony and always will be.


Funny how mine has been used weekly for 4 years and not put a foot wrong then....


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Never had a problem that Karcher hasn't fixed under warranty. The current warranty still has 4 years to run.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've not had a Karcher, but I would think there are good ones and bad ones in any of the makers model line-up.....including the Kranzles.
At the end of the day, I think it's all down to how someone looks after them.
One of my Nilfisk's (C110) is over 3 years old now, and still going strong .


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

My brother still has my old one i bought in 2003 and that's still working fine,I upgraded to a bigger Karcher in 2007 and that's still working fine,would i buy another Karcher,of course I would


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have had my K6.5 since January 2003 and up to the end of 2006 it was used everyday cleaning my Taxi's but now its used once or twice a week and runs as good as it did when new. It also does the Patio blast at mine and my Parents house's every year aswell and mine takes about 2.5 hours and my Parents takes all bloody day :wall:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Funny how mine has been used weekly for 4 years and not put a foot wrong then....


same here...

:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Do you guys have the industrial karchers ? Everyone I know that's had 
A domestic one its packed up with not a lot of use


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

craigeh123 said:


> Do you guys have the industrial karchers ? Everyone I know that's had
> A domestic one its packed up with not a lot of use


Mine is a bigger machine in size and Bar etc but it was bought off the shelf at Halfords and is a K series. The Industrial ones are HD I think


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

craigeh123 said:


> Do you guys have the industrial karchers ? Everyone I know that's had
> A domestic one its packed up with not a lot of use


I've only ever bought domestic Karchers (4 in total), My first machine lasted 20 years! I've had problems with two of the Karchers but they were repaired under warranty.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

craigeh123 said:


> Do you guys have the industrial karchers ? Everyone I know that's had
> A domestic one its packed up with not a lot of use


The industrial steamer is a different kettle of fish been using one today,[ Brand new ]
i should have said that the domestic ones are crap.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

dennis said:


> Karcher PW's have always been pony and always will be.


That statement is a lot of b0llocks and always will be


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

it doesnt work because its in bits ffs, the never ending karcher are rubbish thread lol :doublesho


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Domestic Karchers and never has there been


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Karcher has been around for years and still going strong, so if they are Pony they would of gone bump some time a go.
Nillfisk has had quite a few ownwrs though as I had one of the originals which was Kew which lasted a fantastic 18 months before it blew up, Kew then become Alto and now Nillfisk. Its like Double Glazing companys constantly going bump and then starting up again under anther name but all the previous customers are left with nothing


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Got a cheap Kartcher as my first PW and all that went wrong was a bearing but still worked. Gave it away to a mate as I was due an upgrade after 2 years of use every weekend (give or take) and he replaced the bearing and still going strong now and my new one (£250 option) is a great bit of kit.


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> it doesnt work because its in bits ffs, the never ending karcher are rubbish thread lol :doublesho


It's in bits because it needs a new part (plastic), its not gonna heal itself in its yellow coccoon if I just leave it in a nice warm box in the shed feeding it warm milk and showing it scenic postcards of the Bavarian Alps, course its in bits.
I've had this for about four years, second time something plastic has given up inside. It's no major drama and a simple fix but it's not exactly vorsprung durch.
Maybe I should have said that earlier.
Personally I've never said they suck, I'm no expert just relying on my own experience. But for instance, type karcher on flea bay - sooo many sold as "spares/repairs", uneconomical fix -aint that the term ?
Sorry but quality over quantity every time for me.
I'll fix this for fifteen quid and it'll probably be quite happy for another six months ? But not in my house, I'll be giving this to a neighbour.


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

dennis said:


> Karcher PW's have always been pony and always will be.


:lol: Ahhahahahaha! Who even says that? :lol:

On a serious not my old mans Karcher has been going strong for 5+ years. Only ever had an O-ring replaced.:thumb:


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

My little karcher still going and it's 8 years old k2 never let me down


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

ken46 said:


> My little karcher still going and it's 8 years old k2 never let me down


And you have never replaced a seal or ?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Ermm, My Karcher 695 bought 1991 still going with no parts ever replaced.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

to the OP. From your picture the pump seems to be a plastic one so its definitely the most domestic of the domestic washers.
I would go for one that at least has an aluminium pump, and steel pistons, best to get one with a brass pump and ceramic pistons, but they are for pro use. After having 2 domestic washers which ended up leaking I switched to a semi pro Lavor washer the Eagle 28 with 160bar, 510l/h 2800watt - The difference is night and day - in fact I don't touch a wash mitt to my car anymore - foaming shampoo through AB lance and pressure rinse off = no more dirt! :thumb: Worth the extra cash for sure


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Karchers, Mine is absolutely fine.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

ken46 said:


> My little karcher still going and it's 8 years old k2 never let me down


I've got a K2 as well, nearly 10 years old :thumb:, use it for loads of cleaning outside the house not just the car.

When i finally goes pop I'll buy another Karcher :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

masammut said:


> to the OP. From your picture the pump seems to be a plastic one so its definitely the most domestic of the domestic washers.
> I would go for one that at least has an aluminium pump, and steel pistons, best to get one with a brass pump and ceramic pistons, but they are for pro use. After having 2 domestic washers which ended up leaking I switched to a semi pro Lavor washer the Eagle 28 with 160bar, 510l/h 2800watt - The difference is night and day - in fact I don't touch a wash mitt to my car anymore - foaming shampoo through AB lance and pressure rinse off = no more dirt! :thumb: Worth the extra cash for sure


Please could you post a link mate, sounds good, like the idea of touchless washing & I can tell the missus its better for cleaning outside the house & for when im doing the windows FOR HER


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Fac said:


> And you have never replaced a seal or ?


I've only replaced the small rubber washer were the hose attaches to the Karcher :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I bought a K2.14 tiny little thing, refurbed of fleabay 2 years ago for £30 and it's never let me down. One of the best bits of kit i've ever bought!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

As long as the correct procedure is used and properly maintained, any pressure washer will last for years.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Please could you post a link mate, sounds good, like the idea of touchless washing & I can tell the missus its better for cleaning outside the house & for when im doing the windows FOR HER


I cannot seem to find my exact model but this one has exactly the same specifications, just a different form factor;

http://www.lavoroutlet.co.uk/index.php/pressure-washer?page=shop.product_details&product_id=39&flypage=flypage.tpl&pop=0


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

masammut said:


> I cannot seem to find my exact model but this one has exactly the same specifications, just a different form factor;
> 
> http://www.lavoroutlet.co.uk/index.php/pressure-washer?page=shop.product_details&product_id=39&flypage=flypage.tpl&pop=0


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

I would go for one that at least has an aluminium pump, and steel pistons, best to get one with a brass pump and ceramic pistons, but they are for pro use. After having 2 domestic washers which ended up leaking I switched to a semi pro Lavor washer the Eagle 28 with 160bar, 510l/h 2800watt - The difference is night and day - in fact I don't touch a wash mitt to my car anymore - foaming shampoo through AB lance and pressure rinse off = no more dirt! Worth the extra cash for sure

My sentiments, different words.
Also aspiring to contactless wash so what you say here kinda lends itself to my train of thought. As for the pic page 1. Yep it's a k2.99m. 
Still getting a kranzle, ceramic stainless pistons, brass pump etc etc.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Fac said:


> It's in bits because it needs a new part (plastic), its not gonna heal itself in its yellow coccoon if I just leave it in a nice warm box in the shed feeding it warm milk and showing it scenic postcards of the Bavarian Alps, course its in bits.
> I've had this for about four years, second time something plastic has given up inside. It's no major drama and a simple fix but it's not exactly vorsprung durch.
> Maybe I should have said that earlier.
> Personally I've never said they suck, I'm no expert just relying on my own experience. But for instance, type karcher on flea bay - sooo many sold as "spares/repairs", uneconomical fix -aint that the term ?
> ...


So in 4 years it's needed something repairing a whole TWO times......not sure how long you've had your car that you're washing with it, but pretty sure you're going to need more than 2 repairs in 4 years of ownership, and your car would have cost a LOT more.......no pleasing some people!!!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I had a Karcher and it worked the grand total of once lol


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> So in 4 years it's needed something repairing a whole TWO times......not sure how long you've had your car that you're washing with it, but pretty sure you're going to need more than 2 repairs in 4 years of ownership, and your car would have cost a LOT more.......no pleasing some people!!!


What you're saying here just doesn't make sense


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

the only problem i have with them is the hoses, they keep splitting


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> the only problem i have with them is the hoses, they keep splitting


Mine don't split, but they do try and kill me at every chance.... keep bl00dy wrapping around my legs, tripping me up... everything!!!

:lol:

:wall:

:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Fac said:


> It's in bits because it needs a new part (plastic), its not gonna heal itself in its yellow coccoon if I just leave it in a nice warm box in the shed feeding it warm milk and showing it scenic postcards of the Bavarian Alps, course its in bits.
> I've had this for about four years, second time something plastic has given up inside. It's no major drama and a simple fix but it's not exactly vorsprung durch.
> Maybe I should have said that earlier.
> Personally I've never said they suck, I'm no expert just relying on my own experience. But for instance, type karcher on flea bay - sooo many sold as "spares/repairs", uneconomical fix -aint that the term ?
> ...


Your new Kranzle should really get regular servicing though, oil change etc. So you shouldn't just expect to buy it and for it to run flawlessly for years on end. (although it probably would)


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Funny how mine has been used weekly for 4 years and not put a foot wrong then....


Same here.

used and abused, stuffed in the car boot or borrowed by friends. still going strong, never once had a problem.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Didnt the Stranlgers do a song about this?

*No more Karchers any more, No more Karchers any more! *

Hat & coat sorted, just say the word :tumbleweed:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmm... not sure...

But everytime I read this topic, I think it says no more knickers

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Fac said:


> What you're saying here just doesn't make sense


Don't be silly, an orange Moose wearing a dishwasher eating mushroom flavoured ice picks doesn't make sense :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Hmmm... not sure...
> 
> But everytime I read this topic, I think it says no more knickers
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


You know me Cuey I prefer to keep em wrapped when i  em! :devil: :thumb:


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Mine don't split, but they do try and kill me at every chance.... keep bl00dy wrapping around my legs, tripping me up... everything!!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


I get the exact same thing! Either that or it tries to coil up and drag along the side of the car as I go. 

The current model I bought, the leaked internally first use out of the box but was replaced and not had a problem with this one (touch wood!!!).


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Lolz, for all the karcher lubbers...
The thing got love - tweaked and teased - and is now running as it should.
It also never cost a penny, just a mere three steel washers, glued under the metal clamp as spacers to squeeze the plastics together....no leaks, no hunting, full pressure.
Even for the first time had it sucking harvested water from a tank, didnt quite have the same pressure but more than enough to push the trix off, gutted really, lol as the missus witnessed it working and now we're 'debating' the Kranz'.
Hey Steveyg,
Yeah acknowledge that, I got no issues with maint' and service. Its part of the joys of ownership.


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

4 karchers later no moore


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

mercboy said:


> 4 karchers later no moore


What have you been doing to them?


----------

